# Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)



## Hagbard-Celine89 (27. Februar 2017)

*Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen, tue mich aber sehr schwer
bei der Entscheidung und hoffe nun auf Hilfe von euch.

Ich bin noch gar nicht soweit das ich einfach nur Entscheidungshilfe zwischen
2-3 Monitoren benötige, sondern bin noch unschlüssig was überhaupt die "richtige"
Technik/Spezifikation für meine Anforderungen und Setup ist.

*=== Verwendungszweck ===*
Zu 80% Gaming. 
Dabei spiele ich neben MP-Spielen wie Dota, Rocket League und CSGO, bei denen ich relativ
hohe FPS-Werte erreiche, auch neue und grafisch anspruchsvollere Spiele.

Ich habe zwar ein Setup mit zwei Bildschirmen, die meiste Zeit ist aber nur mein
Hauptmonitor zum Gaming an, der jetzt ersetzt werden soll.

* === Hardware === *
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230v2
Ram: DDR3 16GB 
Graka: MSI GeForce GTX 1070
MoBo: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H

Die Grafikkarte ist also ziemlich aktuell und gut, die CPU dagegen schon relativ alt.
Ein Upgrade der CPU kommt aktuell eigentlich nicht in Frage, da es für den Sockel
meines Wissens keine deutlich bessere CPU gibt und ich nicht auch noch das
MoBo austauschen möchte.

* === Preisrahmen ===*
Mein maximales Budget liegt eigentlich bei 500€
Bei guten Argumenten könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen, noch ein
wenig mehr auszugeben, weil ich möglichst lange mit dem Monitor
Spaß haben will.


* === tl;dr === *
Welche Technik/Spezifikation macht für meine Anforderungen, Hardware
und Budget am meisten Sinn?

Also z.B. 1440p 24/27 Zoll, oder werde ich bei 1440p mit meinem Rechner (CPU)
kaum Freude haben, sodass 1080p 144hz g-sync mir unterm Strich mehr bringt?

1440p + 122/144hz oder lieber 1080p 144hz und dafür g-sync?

Ich freue mich auf eure Empfehlungen und Erfahrungswerte.


* === Ausführlicher Text ===*
Zuerst habe ich nach einem 144hz Monitor geschaut, da ich nun schon häufig gehört
und gelesen habe, dass das vor allem bei spielen wie Rocket League super sein soll.

Dann bin ich auch schnell über G-Sync gestoßen, was für mich sinnvoll klingt, da ich ja 
auch aktuelle Spiele spiele, bei denen die erreichbaren FPS geringer sein werden.

Ich war jedoch ein wenig erstaunt, dass es bei der Kombination 144hz, G-Sync und <=500€
nur noch sehr wenig Monitore zur Auswahl gab und vieles davon auf Acer
hinauslief.

Es ist nicht so, dass ich Acer-Produkte nicht kaufen würde, die Marke steht für
mich aber irgendwie für "billig", weshalb ich nochmal weiter recherchiert habe.


Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich immer nach einem 24-Zoll Monitor gesucht
und konnte mit einer 1080p Auflösung ganz gut leben, vor allem da ich
denke das mein Rechner (CPU) 1440p gar nicht vernünftig schafft.

Dann las ich aber, dass viele gar keinen 1080p Monitor mehr kaufen würden und idealerweise
sogar einen 27 Zoll Monitor. Interessant fand ich vor allem die Aussage, dass Spiele
selbst bei mittlerer Qualität bei 1440p besser aussehen als bei max Details in 1080p.

Sicherlich wird man das nicht immer verallgemeinern können, das könnte aber
so ein wenig meine Bedenken gegen 1440p kippen. Ich hätte überhaupt kein Problem
damit, bei einem Game die Grafik nicht immer auf maximal stellen zu können,
wenn dafür das Bild bei 1440p unterm Strich trotzdem "schöner" ist.


Nun weiß ich aber gar nicht welche der Techniken und Spezifikationen für meine
Anforderungen das sinnvollste sind. Also sollte der Monitor unbedingt 144hz haben,
oder lieber unbedingt 1440p, lieber 144hz + gsync, dafür auf 1440p verzichten etc.

Natürlich wäre es am besten immer alles zu haben, nur wird die Kombination 
144hz, G-Sync, 1440p mit meinem Budget gar nicht zu bezahlen sein, sodass
ich mich für bzw. gegen etwas entscheiden muss.



Vielen Dank


----------



## Caduzzz (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*

Hi,

ich werf' mal als guten Allrounder den Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) in die Auswahl 

Gewollte Auflösung passend zur Grafikkarte, nicht zu groß, schlicht+elegant, schöne Farben, "nur" 60hz

Grüße


----------



## HisN (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*

Ob Auflösung oder HZ  musst Du entscheiden.
Ich würde 4k anstatt 144hz anschaffen.
Für etwas mehr als Dein Budget bekommst Du iiyama Prolite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der wird viele Grakas überleben und Du bist die letzten 20 Jahre auch ohne Gsync und 144hz nicht gestorben. Ich warte damit, bis sich die Hersteller mal endlich auf einen Standard geeinigt haben. RL ist ja nun nicht die Ober Grafik Demo, da kommst in 4K gut klar.

Ach ja zurückstellen: Deine Graka kann DSR, d.h. Du kannst an Deinem jetzigen Monitor genau sehen wo Du landest in höheren Auflösungen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*

Die letzten 20 Jahre ist man auch gut ohne einen flimmernden Spiegel ausgekommen.

Bei Rocket League würde ich auf 144Hz setzen.
Hab es mal wieder mit 60Hz probiert und das ging garnicht.


----------



## RtZk (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die letzten 20 Jahre ist man auch gut ohne einen flimmernden Spiegel ausgekommen.
> 
> Bei Rocket League würde ich auf 144Hz setzen.
> Hab es mal wieder mit 60Hz probiert und das ging garnicht.



Wer 144hz nie hatte kann auch nicht so ein Gefühl haben  
@TE ich würde dir empfehlen immer auf höhere Auflösung anstelle von höherer Hertzzahl zu gehen. Für 500 Euro bekommt man schon 4K IPS allerdings eben kein G-Sync, da diese nun mal extrem überteuert sind, da man hier den NVIDIA Bonus bezahlt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wer 144hz nie hatte kann auch nicht so ein Gefühl haben  .



Das Gleiche kann man auch über die höhere Auflösung sagen. 
Aber das wird wohl ein ewiges Streitthema bleiben.


----------



## HisN (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*

Und das ewig gleiche Todschlagargument 
Deshalb ja, die Entscheidung kann ihm niemand abnehmen.


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die ganzen Antworten und sorry, dass ich erst so spät wieder Antworte.

Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass das Feedback Auflösung vs Hz auseinander gehen wird 
Also ich glaube 4k würde ich persönlich erst mal ausklammern, ich denke 1440p wären
für mich genug.

Ich hatte gestern selbst nochmal geschaut und den DELL S2417DG gefunden, der tatsächlich
alles hat was ich möchte und sogar im Budget liegt. 

Ich war auch schon kurz davor zu bestellen, habe dann aber extrem viele Forenbeiträge gesehen,
wo Leute über Color Banding Probleme etc. sprechen. Ich bin zwar eher Laie auf dem Gebiet,
aber die Bilder die dort teilweise hochgeladen wurden sahen wirklich merkwürdig aus.


----------



## Darkseth (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*

Hab den Dell auch, und auch Color Banding.
Aber: Hauptsächlich bei youtube videos. Und da hält es sich in Grenzen.
In games entweder GAR NICHT, oder nur sehr minimal / nicht störend.
In BF1 hab ich es ab und an gesehen, weil ich gezielt danach gesucht hab.
In Diablo 3 in Rifts, wo die ränder stark abgedunkelt werden, auch.

Muss man selbst probieren, wie man damit klarkommt.. Ich hab meinen als B-ware für 382€ bekommen, und dafür, dass ich 165 Hz, 1440p Auflösung und G-Sync für den Preis bekommen habe, ist das ein kleiner Nachteil, mit dem ich mich anfreunden kann.
Besonders, da ich für Videos auch noch nen zweitmonitor hab (Dell u2414h IPS), den ich nutzen kann.^^;

Überleg es dir mal so: Andere geben 700-850€ für nen 27" IPS monitor mit den selben Specs aus, und kämpfen dort mit 5 Austauschgeräten, weil sie keinen einzigen bekommen, der weder Backlightbleeding hat, noch tote Pixel, noch clouding oder sonst was. (also überdurchschnittlich starkes). Man hat hier einfach nur andere Nachteile.  Einen Kompromiss wirst du IMMER haben. Außer du tauscht das teure IPS Gerät so lange aus, bis du eins hast, wo die probleme sehr minimal sind. ^^
So ein IPS Modell hatte ich auch mal da vor 3 Monaten. Das Backlightbleeding im Eck hab ich fast immer gesehen. Das Banding vom deutlich günstigeren Dell seh ich nur sehr selten. ^^"

Würde den Dell einfach mal bestellen, und schauen wie du dich mit allem anfreunden kannst, auch nachdem du ein wenig mit den Einstellungen gespielt hast.
Notfalls schickst du ihn zurück. Andernfalls freust du dich über die für den Preis ziemlich ordentlichen Specs


----------



## Hagbard-Celine89 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für richtigen Monitor (Hz vs Auflösung etc.)*

Wahrscheinlich hast du recht, irgendwas ist ja scheinbar immer bei Monitoren.
Bei Mindfactory wird am 2.3 mit neuer Ware gerechnet, vielleicht ist dann
dort schon eine neuere Revision dabei.

Danke


----------

